# He Hears Even Our Unspoken Thoughts.



## Rebbetzin (Oct 3, 2010)

Many times I spend my time in the garden just thinking about different things, sometimes I pray, and just talk with the Holy One. 

Last Friday, I was just thinking, "Hey, in all the years I have lived here I have never seen a frog or a toad in the garden." In the summer, we have Colorado River Tosds that come above ground after the rains. Usually near streambeds that quickly dry up after the rain.  I live a few blocks away from a rather large river/stream that flows from the mountians, only when it rains though.

In thirty years, I have never seen a toad in my yard.

The very next morning, there on the back patio, to my great surprise was.... you guessed it... a small Colorado River Toad!







I haven't seen him again. Which is fine, because they secrete a toxin if picked up by a preditor.  I wouldn't want Spartacus to get sick.  

I did think it was interesting that my rather off handed thought, was 'answered' the very next morning.


----------



## Imthe momma (Feb 25, 2011)

That made my eyes tear up. Don't you just love the way the Lord shows us he loves us with those "little" miracles every day?


----------

